# Your Favorite Song of the Year '10



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

i just love this song. the video is amazing


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Shall we go for some slightly obscure music, anyone?

FLORENCE + THE MACHINE MAKES ME HAPPY! 
YouTube - Florence + The Machine - Cosmic Love


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

sunexim said:


> My favorite song is "Beverly Hills" by The Circle Jerks. I like this song very much.


Eh lol that song is thirty years old, from their album group sex.


----------



## meVSmirror (Dec 11, 2010)

My favorite song of the year 2010 award has to go to one of these 2 songs here:

Wasting away by Tonight Alive
(or)
Revenge and its Thrills by Tonight Alive


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------

